# Deer rifle for small boy?



## stoudtlr (Aug 2, 2016)

What models and calibers did you all start with or have your kids start with? My first deer rifle was a Remington youth Model 7 in 7mm-08 that I got when I was 12. That's now my oldest son's rifle. He'll be 12 and getting his junior license this year. Last two years I got him PA's mentored youth license and took him out with that rifle. Now it's my 10 year old's turn to start with his two years of mentored licenses, but I had him at the range today and that short, light 7mm-08 Model 7 has got too much recoil for him. He shoots his .22 well, but he wanted nothing to do with that 08 after the first shot. He's small for his size. About 53" and maybe 65lbs soaking wet. His brother was fine with it at that age, but he has always been taller and stockier. I haven't reloaded since moving out of my parents house so making a reduced load for him isn't an option. That being the case I'm thinking of getting a .243 for him. Need a new gun for him regardless since there's only one youth model in our house and my oldest is using it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The .243 is mild enough in recoil and is still a great deer-killer. 

Chances are that it is really the noise and shock wave that is bothering him though, rather than actual recoil power. You may need to de-sensitize him by giving him very good ear protection and letting him work up to it, slowly, with lots of .22 repetitions, and maybe .223, if you have access to one. I have two grandsons, both big and strong for their age, but different as night and day about shooting. The oldest will shoot anything, and always would, but his brother is recoil-shy. He's killed two deer with a .223, but is still shy of the .243, although it is very light recoiling. I'm going to be working with him before deer season, and I'm hoping to get him used to the .243.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My first deer gun was my dad's Win 94 in 30-30. 
Hammered the heck out of my shoulder. 

My stepfather's 8mm Mauser was far sweeter. Seems a heavy military rifle has advantages.

FiL gave me his .243 and I have loved that gun ever since. Yes its a necked down .308 and has some umph, but with a good setup, thumbhole, bipod, its rather nice.
Some have recommended 35 Rem which is another popular deer round in these parts.

You may even want to try 7.62x39, although light for western big game, it will do fine against most PA white-tails at moderate range.

And don't overlook the option of a 20 gauge slug gun. With those shock absorbing stocks you may find a winner.


Although scout rifles may be handy for boys, I find when you loose weight on a deer rifle, it kicks harder regardless of the cartridge.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I was started out on an 1892 Winchester a 44/40. Pop said if ya can't handle it ya ain't ready! My how times have changed! How bout a Ruger American rifle in .243?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My dad took umpteen deer with a lever .44WCF. I never saw it (before my time), but rumor was it was an 1873 Winchester. I own a Browning B-92 in .44 Magnum. Not much kick. If the kid is noise-shy, maybe a bit much of that.


----------



## Baddog1963 (Aug 6, 2016)

The 7.62 x 39 would be a decent mid range caliber. If you wanted to stay with a bolt gun, CZ makes an excellent rifle in this caliber. I am not sure if they make anything that resembles a youth version but it might be an option.

The 6.5 x 55 Swedish caliber is a sweet little long range shooter. There are several old sporterized Mausers out there that can be fitted with a youth size 95/96 stock.

As stated above, the .243 Win is a pretty popular deer caliber for small framed shooters.

My first dear "rifle" was a full choke 12ga with slugs. It quickly separated the life time hunters from the future chess players


----------



## stoudtlr (Aug 2, 2016)

CW said:


> Some have recommended 35 Rem which is another popular deer round in these parts


Love my 35 Rem. Been using an early 70's Marlin 336 the last few years. I've got a scope with see thru sights on mine. Irons are dead on at 50 yards and I've got the scoped zeroed about 2" high at 100 so it hits center at 150 before starting to drop like a rock.

Some good suggestions on others to try and you all seem to agree that a .243 might be good for him to try. Think my father in law has one so I'll have Trent try that before putting down cash on a youth model. Before that though I think I might take him out with my wife's AR. Let him move up from the .22 a little gradual this time since going straight from .22 to 7mm-08 was too much for him.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

While the .243 is "mild" enough for him I would recommend the 30/30(a bit "snapper") but its a weapon he can continue to use as he ages...........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Everyone loves a lever action rifle, very safe, and it's a HENRY.

https://www.henryrifles.com/henry-rifles/


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> While the .243 is "mild" enough for him I would recommend the 30/30(a bit "snapper") but its a weapon he can continue to use as he ages...........


The .243 is superior to the .30/30 in any category of shooting that I can imagine, except maybe 50 yard shooting, with iron sights. That is not to say that the .30-30 is not fine for whitetails at 100 yards, but the .243 is a laser, by comparison, as far as accuracy goes, and an 85 or 100 grain bullet at 3200 fps is at least as devastating as a 150 gr. bullet at 2200 fps.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> I was started out on an 1892 Winchester a 44/40. Pop said if ya can't handle it ya ain't ready! My how times have changed! How bout a Ruger American rifle in .243?


Good catch. The RAR is available in .243 in a 'compact' configuration, featuring a 12½" length of pull and a 18" barrel. No sights, just scope bases, so that could be a debit in its value for the OP's purpose.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Ruger offers their bolt action 77 in 357... Plenty powerful enough for any north American game in the woods. Although if you are a bean field hunter and will be shooting in excess of 125 yards that 243 will do better under those conditions.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm thinking 243 with a really good recoil pad like Limbsaver makes.


Sam


----------

